# ANAVAR and CLEN cycle for women



## THE-BEAST (Mar 23, 2013)

my girl is trying 15mg of anavar ed and 60mcg of clen ed, for two weeks on 2weeks off, what do you guys think she could expect for gains,


----------



## HeavyLifter (Mar 23, 2013)

With the var looks fine , now with the clen you might want to start lower. Also is this her first cycle?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 23, 2013)

how long does she plan on running the anavar for? also, wanna start low with clen and ramp up as she begins to no longer feel the effects as it begins to down regulate the receptors the longer you use it. for example, start at 20mcg and work your way up to 120mcg, if she can handle it, over the 2 week period. then take the 2 week break. or run it one week on, one week off


----------



## lilgumby (Mar 23, 2013)

My wifes running 25mg var ed and getting very good gains . More muscular and getting stronger all the time . She did just clen before and didnt see very good results as in fat loss. Shes doing clen and t3 with the var this round and lost inches off her waist in a few weeks . Running clen every other week and the t3 ed for a 42 day cycle . The var shes running for 12 weeks


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm not a fan of clen.  Personally I get way more out if the right stim/appetite suppressant.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Mar 23, 2013)

T3 and adepix you will be sweating your ass off and have energy to clean Mansion!!! Good stuff


----------



## THE-BEAST (Mar 23, 2013)

juicespringsteen said:


> how long does she plan on running the anavar for? also, wanna start low with clen and ramp up as she begins to no longer feel the effects as it begins to down regulate the receptors the longer you use it. for example, start at 20mcg and work your way up to 120mcg, if she can handle it, over the 2 week period. then take the 2 week break. or run it one week on, one week off



ihad her start at 20 first 2 days, 40 day 3-4, 60 day 4-5 and 80 6-14 and then jump off.  The anavar she is doing for 12-14 weeks. probally 12


----------



## THE-BEAST (Mar 23, 2013)

also any other recomendations for women cycles.  with strength and weight loss being the goal.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Mar 23, 2013)

Edited, wrong thread


----------



## juicespringsteen (Mar 23, 2013)

THE-BEAST said:


> also any other recomendations for women cycles.  with strength and weight loss being the goal.



her diet will determine everything once she has the proper drug protocol set up. you seem to have her pretty much set up... so now focus on the diet. gaining strength and losing fat arent normally correlative unless she is a weightlifting noob. but if she is pretty new to the weightlifting and workout game, put her on just below maintenance cals and she will cut weight and gain strength. drugs is the easy part, diet is extremely subjective and will take some time to dial in. focus on diet


----------



## THE-BEAST (Mar 23, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> T3 and adepix you will be sweating your ass off and have energy to clean Mansion!!! Good stuff


what is ADEPIX?


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 24, 2013)

Its Phentermine

Stimulant and appetite suppressant.  Gives great with AAS because you font need to worry about muscle loss on a calorie deficit.  You get stronger more muscular and less fat which is the goal LOL.


Anavar only is a great first cycle.

Are one cycle can be anavar only - higher dose or anavar + primo (my favorite)


----------



## THE-BEAST (Mar 24, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Its Phentermine
> 
> Stimulant and appetite suppressant.  Gives great with AAS because you font need to worry about muscle loss on a calorie deficit.  You get stronger more muscular and less fat which is the goal LOL.
> 
> ...



so anavar and primo orals great cycle for women?


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 24, 2013)

THE-BEAST said:


> so anavar and primo orals great cycle for women?



Yes but not until you know you /she handle high dose anavar (30mg plus ED) very well and know you/she want MORE than you/she get from high dose anavar only.

Give var only avoid run.  It takes two weeks at max desired cost to BEGIN to experience the effects.

Primo ace/var idly favorite cycle ever.  With some phen I have dropped over 3
20 pounds of fat whole adding over 5 pounds of muscle on that cycle (this was after a winter long nine month dreamer bulk LOL)


----------



## luewayne (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey! so i am starting a cycle with clen and anavar. i am interested in knowing what is her exact  schedule with the clen and t3 with the vars. thank you so much!


----------



## calibody (Sep 4, 2014)

im looking into my first cycle, i got workout and diet down, need a good source to buy var.  any help is greatly apreciated.  im 5'4, 145, 40 yr.


----------



## tatorplow (Aug 8, 2015)

calibody said:


> im looking into my first cycle, i got workout and diet down, need a good source to buy var.  any help is greatly apreciated.  im 5'4, 145, 40 yr.


Hey Calibody if you found a good source  for Clen let me know I am looking already have one for var.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AJVM (May 9, 2016)

*Anavar/Clen/Primo stack*



Valkyrie said:


> I'm not a fan of clen.  Personally I get way more out if the right stim/appetite suppressant.



I would like to star a Anavar/Cen/Primo stack, just not sure doses. What do you recommend for a beginner? I have use Anavar solo for about 2 months but am not seeing the cutting results.


----------



## werewolf (May 10, 2016)

A lot depends on diet, indeed.
My gf had great results with 5 - 10 mg of oxaver (var) per a day, I guess she even gained lean muscles during cutting.


----------



## KA85891 (May 10, 2016)

My Wifes experience.
20mg Var a day - she went from a slender chick to a muscular strong gal... 10mg a day leans her up pretty nice.
Made her pretty horny to! Win!!


----------



## eaf1109 (Dec 27, 2016)

curious about anavar, looking to try it for my first time. I would like to know what a healthy beginners dose should look like,and length of cycle.


----------



## yesidont (Dec 29, 2016)

eaf1109 said:


> curious about anavar, looking to try it for my first time. I would like to know what a healthy beginners dose should look like,and length of cycle.



40mg ED should be enough  but its a bit stupid for men to take only var


----------



## Montego (Dec 29, 2016)

eaf1109 said:


> curious about anavar, looking to try it for my first time. I would like to know what a healthy beginners dose should look like,and length of cycle.


For a female?


----------



## BadGas (Dec 29, 2016)

Your advising 40mg ed for a chick.. ??? ... Right out of the gate.. boom .. 40mgs daily?? 

I really hope she gets her advise from another member..



yesidont said:


> 40mg ED should be enough  but its a bit stupid for men to take only var


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 14, 2017)

Take a look at the anavar section: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...f-you-re-female-or-helping-a-female-READ-THIS


----------

